# Looking for a t-shirt production partner in USA - 50-100+ shirts a day



## james400studio (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey,
We are looking for a production partner who can fulfill 50-100+ orders a day. We are currently looking for someone who can do DTG print on Bella canvas tees. We are open to other kinds of prints as well, but it should stick to cotton and poly shirts and shouldn't fade after wash.
Must be USA based.


----------



## james400studio (Mar 17, 2018)

Henrythomas said:


> Steve Apparel is one of the best custom clothing manufacturers in the United States, They serve both small and large clothing line brands. They have experience in the apparel industry for the past few decades. There is a low minimum order quantity of 50 pieces per design. For apparel manufacturing, they have a wide range of options from fabric selections, fabric processing, dyeing, cutting and sewing, sampling, bulk production, cut and sew, private labeling, Screen printing, sublimation printing, embroidery to shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, since all our orders are of unique designs, we are looking for someone who can ship with 0 minimum requirement.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I assume you are looking for someone who can provide more consistent quality than Printful or the other large PODs.


----------



## oasisuniform (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,
You can check Oasis Sublimation. Here you can find all type of quality base tees with best offer price. For more details visit the website now.

Check at https://www.oasissublimation.com/


----------



## yayobeatz (May 9, 2013)

whats your target price per shirt


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can you show us some samples of the designs, so we know how many colors/complexity/size/etc?

also to make sure these are not copyrighted designs


----------



## tshirtsindenver (11 mo ago)

james400studio said:


> Hey,
> We are looking for a production partner who can fulfill 50-100+ orders a day. We are currently looking for someone who can do DTG print on Bella canvas tees. We are open to other kinds of prints as well, but it should stick to cotton and poly shirts and shouldn't fade after wash.
> Must be USA based.


Hi James. I am starting a DTG printing business. I just purchased a Brother GTX Pro B and will be up and running in a couple weeks. I believe I can meet your requirments of 50 - 100 shirts per day. My retail location is in the Denver metro area of Colorado.
Thanks,
Ryan
ryan at tshirtsindenver.com


----------



## TeamSpectrrum21 (May 5, 2021)

We should be able to help you. Please visit our website at www.exceltees.com for more information


----------



## Wallst001 (Aug 30, 2021)

james400studio said:


> Hey,
> We are looking for a production partner who can fulfill 50-100+ orders a day. We are currently looking for someone who can do DTG print on Bella canvas tees. We are open to other kinds of prints as well, but it should stick to cotton and poly shirts and shouldn't fade after wash.
> Must be USA based.


Check us out www.supertshirts.net
239-939-4724 Steve


----------



## tshirtsindenver (11 mo ago)

This guy is sketchy. We went back and forth on some pricing stuff and when I asked him to verify his business he stopped responding.


----------



## oasisuniform (Aug 26, 2015)

yayobeatz said:


> whats your target price per shirt


Hello,
Attractive offer is going on now every on our deals. You can save upto 60% discount on your products. Visit the website and fill up the contact us form with your requirement. So that admin can assist you shortly.
You can also check www.oasisuniform.net according to your nbeed.

Thanking You


----------

